# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Pollenallergie ( boom en gras) - Artikel

## katje45

Hallo allemaal,

Zoals mensen die bekend zijn met een boompollen allergie al kunnen merken dat de pollen weer lekker door de lucht vliegen.
Momenteel bloeien de Els en de Hazelaar om later gevolgd te worden door de Berk. ( Dit zijn de pollen waar de meeste mensen last van hebben er zijn er natuurlijk meer).
Tijdens het gedeelte Berken pollen komen ook de gras pollen er weer aan.

Mensen merken dat door oa. Jeuk aan ogen en neus. evt ook rode ogen. Veel last van de holtes ( voorhoofd- en bijholtes) . Sommige hebben regelmatig bloedneuzen deze periode. Sommige mensen krijgen zelf ook astma aanvallen in deze periodes.

In geval van astma kun je het beste contact opnemen met de huisarts.
In de andere gevallen kun je vaak ook zelfzorg middelen gebruiken.
Je hebt tabletten met antihistaminica. Je hebt ook oogdruppels en neusdruppels of sprays hiervoor.
Als je ogen heel erg ontstoken raken is het natuurlijk ook raadzaam om langs de huisarts te gaan.

Wil iedereen die hier last van heeft veel sterkte wensen deze periode!

----------


## putman

Hallo,

ik denk dat ik ook een pollenallergie heb. Mijn ogen tranen erg en mijn neus loopt. Ik krijg er zelfs hoofdpijn van. Ik draag lenzen en kan deze 's avonds niet meer inhouden. 
Zijn de oogdruppels en neusdruppels vrij verkrijgbaar in de apotheek en ook geschikt als je lenzen draagt? 
Weet er iemand de naam voor goede oog- en neusdruppels en zit er daar dan ook antihistaminica in?
Ik heb onlangs gehoord op de radio dat als je een pollenallergie hebt, dat je dit moet behandelen omdat je anders ook nog een fruit-en groetenallergie kan krijgen.
Hoelang duurt het pollenseizoen?

Groeten, putmanneke

----------


## Suske'52

Loop al even met deze vraag rond ...het schijnt dat wanneer je pollenallergie hebt je best rode wijn niet meer drinkt .... daar deze dit aanwakkert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  heb al een tijdje de test gedaan ( heb pollen allergie) 
dronk vroeger elke dag bij het eten rode wijn ...nu sedert een 6 tal weken meer witte wijn enkel bij weekend rode wijn en dan zijn mijn niesbuien en tranende ogen wel feller ... :EEK!:

----------


## jawaade

ik neem sinds kort allerprill homeopatisch en blijkt te werken grtjes

----------


## putman

Bedankt voor de info. Kan je dit kopen in de apotheek of koop je het in een natuurwinkel ?

----------


## jawaade

> Bedankt voor de info. Kan je dit kopen in de apotheek of koop je het in een natuurwinkel ?


ik ben belg hier in de apotheker gewoon zonder voorschrift in holland weet ik het niet alhoewel het is een natuurprodukt !!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb zelf tabletjes van Dr Vogel bij de drogist in NL gekocht, helpt voor mij wel goed, zijn zuigtabletjes.
Heb voorheen allerlei reguliere meds gehad (oogdruppels, zalfjes, neussprays, drankjes wat leek op hoestdrank, pilletjes van verschillende merken) maar kreeg alleen maar meer ipv minder klachten...

----------


## jawaade

> Ik heb zelf tabletjes van Dr Vogel bij de drogist in NL gekocht, helpt voor mij wel goed, zijn zuigtabletjes.
> Heb voorheen allerlei reguliere meds gehad (oogdruppels, zalfjes, neussprays, drankjes wat leek op hoestdrank, pilletjes van verschillende merken) maar kreeg alleen maar meer ipv minder klachten...


thanks is zo voel me wel betere nu door die gelullekes
bedankt tot ziens

----------


## Luuss0404

@ jawaade,
Ja fijn om een middel te vinden wat goed helpt  :Smile: 

Dr Vogel is homeopathisch  :Smile:

----------


## Kees60

Bij allergie kun je nog meer doen dan alleen een middel gebruiken dat antihistaminisch werkt. Ik heb al heel wat goede resultaten gezien met een oorzakelijke aanpak, namelijk het versterken van de slijmvliezen zodat ze minder gevoelig zijn voor prikkels. Dat begint bij het versterken van de darmslijmvliezen. Immers, in de darmen wordt ons voedsel verteerd en foute stoffen zo veel mogelijk geëlimineerd, alvorens de stoffen via de darmslijmvliezen in het bloed worden opgenomen en getransporteerd worden naar de lever voor verdere verwerking. Het verteringsproces en het elimineren van foute stoffen is een hoofdtaak van de bacteriën die onze darmflora vormen. 

Ons voedsel is niet meer zo zuiver als dat we zouden willen. Dat betekent dat de darmflora veel te doen heeft, en als die darmflora aangetast is, kun je je voorstellen dat de darmslijmvliezen aangetast worden en verzwakken. Aangezien de darmslijmvliezen met alle andere slijmvliezen verbonden zijn, dus ook die van de luchtwegen, verzwakken die ook. En daarmee worden ze gevoeliger voor prikkels, zoals we dat bij hooikoorts, voedselallergie, contactallergie enz. zien.
Daarom het advies om daar eens aan te gaan werken: _het opbouwen en versterken van de darmflora_. Natuurlijk speelt verstandige voeding een zeer voorname rol. Daar begint het mee. 
Tegenwoordig zijn er gelukkig heel wat mogelijkheden om je darmflora te versterken. 

Ik ben zelf reeds meer dan 30 jaar actief in de voorlichting en verkoop van natuurlijke geneesmiddelen, zowel in Nederland als in België. In mijn loopbaan heb ik veel artsen en therapeuten mogen ontmoeten die goede resultaten behaalden bij de behandeling van allergie. Ik heb ze vaak op het spoor kunnen brengen van producten die hun effect bewezen hadden, en nog bewijzen. Tot op de dag van vandaag geef ik bovendien cursussen aan o.a. natuurgeneeskundig therapeuten. Tegenwoordig beheer ik ook de website Boverte.com. 

Het voert te ver om hier in deze quote op nóg een paar belangrijke factoren bij de behandeling van allergie in te gaan (o.a. de bijnierfunctie en de mineralenhuishouding). Maar wil je er meer over weten, link dan naar 
http://www.boverte.com/zoek-op-onder...rgevoeligheid/

En natuurlijk mag je altijd vragen stellen. E-mailen mag ook.

----------

